# katrina rebuild



## popsray

I Am A Contractor In Somerset Kentucky And I Am Interested In Rebuilding After The Hurricane Does Anybody Know How To Get In Touch With Someone To Set Up To Go To Texas,louisiana.mississippi If So Emaik Me With Info Thank You Popsray


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Hey popspray, I'm in southern Illinois, and watching the south like a hawk. Thinking about doing the winter down there.

I've only got 3 fellas on the payroll now, but past employees making arrangements.

Keep me updated, maybe we can put something together.

Bob


----------



## TMF

*Katrina*

Hey Im in Nashville,Tn would love to go down and do some work for the winter.If you all want more help let me know.


www.tmfhomeimprovements.com


----------



## popsray

Glasshousebltr said:


> Hey popspray, I'm in southern Illinois, and watching the south like a hawk. Thinking about doing the winter down there.
> 
> I've only got 3 fellas on the payroll now, but past employees making arrangements.
> 
> Keep me updated, maybe we can put something together.
> 
> Bob


 popsray here I WILL BE READY TO GO DOWN SOUTH NEXT WEEK HOW ABOUT YOU


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Next week?......not that darn quick....I'm still working on a remod, I've got 2 weeks left on it as well as a pending contract for the same fella. The pending is about a months work.

But I'm watering at the chops to put something together for afterward.

Bob


----------



## K2

Got this old Myers piston pump rebuilt and running. Looks like about 40 gallons a min. at 250 psi. The specs say it'll push water 1/2 mile on the level. We've been thinking about mounting it on the pickup and heading south but I don't think i could sleep in the mud. Probably should sell it and just watch the news.


----------



## BlkBart54

*Going South Soon*

This will be my 4th hurricane i,ve worked since 92. I,m a drywall and painting contractor of 25 yrs. Takes a brave spirit to work these as the conditions are rugged. Best to go self-contained and go with a kind heart. The money if you,re good and motivated can set you up for life. The biggest hurdle is finding the good guys to sub from. They are in every community and if you are honest and do quality work, yoy,ll find each other. Interested in co-venturing if anyone is interested. Also will answer questions , if i can. thnks Bill


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Co venture uh? What do you have in mind?

I'm equiped pretty darn good, and my experience is pretty intensive.

Just curious, I've got about 30 days work left hear in southern Illinois and I'm considering a winter down south in the disaster area.

Bob


----------



## BlkBart54

Work togeather to provide the best quality and service. Give the rest something to shoot at. Take a peice of the pie which is 350.000 structures down and 150,00 significantly damaged. I work 7 days a week and in the top 5%of my trades for quality. Going to finish my career in the gulf in 5 years and want them to remember my name. I,ll finish 200k worth of board with my own hands.


----------



## 25BRIAN

I am sorry to sound new at this but isnt FEMA and the local insurance companies handling all the contracts for reconstruction work, I have heard all sorts of different stories no one really seems to know much , I have seen one crew "the new one I was supposed to start with" get totally destroyed because the owners split the company and 90% of the guys and tools ran down south without any clues or guidance. Does anyone have any real experiance , are the rumors and news stories true about the work being handled by low cost illegals, We all see it happening on our jobsites up here and many guys lost out to this but at least were still able to go home at night,and not stuck in some unfriendly and strange city... If any one has any legitimate work experiance please let the rest of us know before we make the wrong kind of decison ... Thanks,


----------



## Teetorbilt

Brian, we had a 2 for 2 last year and are gearing up for Wilma, expected to hit tomorrow. I have spent 55 yrs. in the Bahamas and So. FL and can tell you that some things are much different today. Rich folks pay first and best just as they have always done, they will deal with the ins. later.

FEMA handles emergencies, (sort of). Their function is emergency/temporary shelter, food, ice and a few $. They do not have a contractors list. You will be entering a disaster area on your own. You WILL need local licenses and most places make these easy provided that you have current licensing from another state. There may also be a small test to introduce you to the local coastal codes.

If you are from 'up north', don't expect a friendly reception throughout most of the Bible Belt, a lot of these folks are still fighting the Civil War and despise Yankees. This applies to central (away from the coasts) FL as well. Just a 'heads up'.

There is a pile of money to be made in a disaster zone. Bring your own supplies, ALL of them! Be prepared to be miserable for a few months and possibly exposed to diseases such as malaria, dengue and yellow fever. You were thinking that the good money came cheap weren't you? Not so, you earn it just like every other job.

If you have more questions, I have more answers. We're planning on 90-100 MPH winds tomorrow around noon plus tornados before and after. It may take a while to reply.


----------



## kenvest

now, now, now

we southerners ain't still fightin no war....we'uns just don't like folk a comin down here and tellin us how they used to do it (and therefore how it should be done) in the land they loved so much they had to leave it. sometimes, these folk be a comin down here and driven our housin prices up and a cloggin up our streets and schools and all causin they expects us to have the roads and schools built and a waitin on'em even thoughs they ain't paid no local taxes yet......they women ain't purdy, they be smell bad and they food not good neither. and theyuns don't talk right neither.........


----------



## shopdust

...If you have more questions, I have more answers. We're planning on 90-100 MPH winds tomorrow around noon plus tornados before and after. It may take a while to reply......

Teetor
How did everything come out? Y'all OK?


----------



## A+Carpenter

I am in Texas and email me for more info I have fema calling me everyday for everything . [email protected] 

The work is not that great down here but there is alot of it .


----------



## A+Carpenter

Dont Rush Down There I Am Telling You From Exp . Let Fema And The Insurance Companys Do The Paperwork First Unless You Got Alot Of $$$$$ For Lodging . Or You Can Go Down And Make All Your Contacts . Anyone Needing A Framer Let Me Know And I Will Join The Ride Down There .


----------



## fez-head

*New Orleans*

I have a buddy set up with FEMA working in New Orleans installing the blue tarps. I am trying to get some local guys to head down there with me to join him. I will try it out for a week and come back if it doesn’t workout.

If anyone is interested he is looking for crews and is paying .30 a square foot labor, with all material provided. From what I have read on the internet this is pretty damn good compared to what the larger companies are willing to pay. Footage is turned in on Thursday and you get paid the very next day. 

Jesse R. Kirchhoff
Kirchhoff Handyman Solutions LLC
“Making your Life a Lot Less Complicated’’


----------



## 25BRIAN

Keep us posted, If things are really that good thinking about leaving Michigan for a couple of months myself.


----------



## fez-head

25BRIAN said:


> Keep us posted, If things are really that good thinking about leaving Michigan for a couple of months myself.


If I can get a crew together I will let you know how it is going when I come home to visit.

He said my crew should average about $1,500 a week each if they just work steady. If they bust ass they will make a lot more. As a crew leader he said I should average $2,500 or more per week :thumbup: minus my gas, food etc...


----------



## 25BRIAN

What areas are the best to go to ?


----------



## fez-head

25BRIAN said:


> What areas are the best to go to ?



I have no idea....were ever you have connections I guess. Martin said it's total destruction all around.


----------

